# 56 Spitfire



## mrg (Sep 2, 2020)

Here's a 1 yr only 56 Spitfire straightbar middleweight I built 30+ yrs ago, OG paint ( I painted a tank for it ) and did some upgrades, sold it around 10 yrs ago and it popped up a few yrs ago at a Coaster ride, wonder where it's at now?


----------



## mrg (Sep 8, 2020)

Oh, just though how nice that would look with a new pair of those S7 2.0's


----------



## mrg (Sep 23, 2020)

Still got these I bought a my local Schwinn shop in the mid 80's, used 1 1/2 cans on the tank & touching up rear fender ( it was cut in half when I got it ) and I think I painter the rack also, hell that was 35 yrs ago!, The cans are dated 1983 and at the time they called it Cadet blue and 10 spds were that color. Interesting how the cap says to use alum. u/coat on a opaque color?, @GTs58. I don't remember what I used except the tank was rusty and used that rust nutralizer that turned black and don't remember buying any alu u/coat. Wonder if the 1/2 & whole can are still good, been reluctant to try but if I have a use I'll try the 1/2 can first.


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 24, 2020)

Interesting. I have a real good idea why the cans say to use an Aluminum undercoat, but I got pounded by the majority here when I explained the situation . I'll just say that I first chemically stripped a 1963 Schwinn Corvette fork and under the Flambo Red was just the aluminum base. More investigation revealed something Schwinn did that's what I call R&D.    This was discussed on another forum and there were some others (below) that had the same findings with there examples, a little Schwinn R&D going on during that time.

The person that made this post was no novice. He owned an automotive detailing business.


----------

